

BP drops its solar division after 40 years of operations - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/green-investments/bp-drops-solar-division-so-much-beyond-petroleum.html

======
revorad
This is so strange. Given recent improvements in efficiency, I thought solar
is set to really take off.

